# MY BALL PYTON NEEDS HELP



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

My snake was almost eaten today by his feeder rat







. He has mostly just the skin taken of and a bit of meat taken out of him. I was supposed to take the rat out yesterday but forgot about it, and it happend overnight. I dont know what i should do, im so pissed and sad







, he was with me for 8 years, I love this guy to death







I dont know what to do now. I will try to upload pictures today. Does anyone know what i can do to help him? I hope he makes it, but he has scars over most of his body, mostly areund the spinal cord, they are big so i dont think skin will grow over them. CAN ANYONE HELP ?









and i should have known better as not to leave him, i have lots of experience and i heard stories but I taught it would never happen to me







big mistake
Guys never leave your rat in his cage alone for a minute, I learned my lesson and im paying for it now







its killing me. From now on its only dead rats.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Take it to a vet.

Hate it say it, but for someone that has supposed reptile experience, you should have known better.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^^agreed, def take it to a vet they can prob fix him up better tahn nething u can do at home


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

And why was a feeder rat left with your snake for an extended period of time? That is a MAJOR rookie mistake, I NEVER feed my snakes live food, and thus dont have to worry about having this happen. Take him to a vet, and once recovered switch to frozen/prekilled food at once. Shame on you there is NO excuse for this type of problem especially since it is SO easy to prevent.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u shouldnt really feed live.. but if u have to, put the rat in a small box and shake it around or drown it for a little bit.. n then throw it in the tank


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

feed dead rats, there frozen then thaw them out, heat them up and feed it to your snake, so no chance of this :nod:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Take it to the vet, do as he tells you.

http://www.rodentpro.com


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

good thng i only feed frozen.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

boba fett said:


> feed dead rats, there frozen then thaw them out, heat them up and feed it to your snake, so no chance of this :nod:


Some reptiles just won't accept prekilled prey items. Most eventually come around, but some are stubborn to the end. BUT, a live rodent should NEVER NEVER NEVER be left unattended!!!!


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

ill take it to a vet on friday, that seemes like the best idea. Like i said i knew it could happend and i heard stories, and i was always careful but like i mentioned i forgot all about the rat when i put him in his aquarium and when i woke up i remembered and took a look at him and he was in really bad shape. I was really busy that evening and had a lot of things on my head.

The reason i feed him live rats is that he never liked dead ones, he is a very picky eater, live one he always took better than dead ones. When i first bought him when he was small i had real difficulty feeding him dead rats sometimes i would spend an hour or two trying to feed him, jiggling the rat and making it seem like its alive, and also every minute or two going back to heat up the rat cause if he gott a bit cold he wouldnt eat them, and if i just left the rat in the cage without jiggling him he would never eaten it, everytime i left the a dead rat in there he would not touch him. Overtime this become time consuming and i swichted to live rats. But on occasion i would still feed him dead ones, but recently at least i was feeding him live as its easier.
I know its my fault







and i should have known better but i really hope that he will make it.

I just took a closer look at him and He seems to be doing fine now, hes just lying there in his usual place, the scars and the blood are starting to dry so thats a good thing. I just put new water in there and he took a drink out of it so thats a good sign. I dont know if i mentioned but none of his internal organs are demaged so thats the good part (if you can call it that), mostly just muscles under his skin have been eaten. I just hope hes not too stressed from all this, its looking positive as hes responding to everything like normal now







. I just hope that he doesnt get an infection from his wounds.

Thanks for the help guys its always appriciated


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

here


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Jesus Christ I would take that thing to a vet NOW, like IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. It shoudln't have even waited this long!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Jesus Christ I would take that thing to a vet NOW, like IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. It shoudln't have even waited this long!


No Doubt

Take it to the vet and leave it there until they can find a better home for it...

Then if you have any other animals in your house, sell them too... before you "forget" about them

Honestly....... You make me want to puke


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

One night???


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

take it to the vet man. that snake needs real help.

i hope it will get well ....

learn ur lesson man


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

psychofish said:


> Jesus Christ I would take that thing to a vet NOW, like IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. It shoudln't have even waited this long!


No Doubt

Take it to the vet and leave it there until they can find a better home for it...

Then if you have any other animals in your house, sell them too... before you "forget" about them

Honestly....... You make me want to puke
[/quote]

you little pice of s*** you think ur funny or something, If im ever in your area id show you what i can do to you in one night , you think you can make fun of somebodys misfortune







. 
For your information i take good care of my pets, it was an accident. Nobodys perfect ****, had all kinds of pets for 19 years that i took care of them and nothing has ever happend, this is the only accident i had. People who post dumb messages like that should be banned for good


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow...............................................................vet.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

People who post dumb messages like that should be banned for good 
[/quote]

uh.... people who leave live rats in with snakes overnight and post a picture like THAT should be banned for life bro!!! how could you forget???!!! ive never seen anything like that- i mean its not like this is rocket science here???? and your all like "guys never leave a live rat with your snake unattended for a minute"........ no sh*t!!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

HOLY SH*T thats was a mistake man.... VET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That snake is going to need strong antibiotics and good care to survive this. Clean all the wounds well with warm water and liberally apply Silvadene cream to them. Place the snake in a clean enclosure with a paper towel substrate. Only water the snake once a day and remove any water bowls after a couple of minutes,you do not want the snake soaking. If it does survive there will be massive scarring and possible problems with shedding for life.

You keep saying accident, somehow implying it isn't really your fault. This is not an accident, it's a mistake and a bad one. Take responsibility for your mistake. Live feeding is a dangerous practice and although sometimes it has to be done it should always be supervised for the entire time. You don't really even seem to care all that much. You post on Wednesday saying you will bring the snake to the vet on Friday????? Damn man, that's piss poor animal husbandry.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> You post on Wednesday saying you will bring the snake to the vet on Friday????? Damn man, that's piss poor animal husbandry.


Exactly. One of my Dragons took ill very suddenly and you bet your ass I was at the emergency clinic in the middle of the night. He didn't make it and you bet your ass I spent about $1,000 getting a necropsy and lab cultures to figure out what happened to make sure it didn't happen to anyone else.

You own an animal and you are careless enough to "forget" that a rat was in with your snake and you are going to wait THREE DAYS to seek medical attention? How about go get yourself attacked by a wild animal to the point where you look like that and wait three days to go to the hospital. I don't think so. Treat your animals as you would treat yourself I say.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

sh*t dude that is way not cool. If that happened to my snakes I would go to the vet in an instant. To hell with the fact he does not like dead ones. Make him eat them, thats what I did to my python and it worked. Starve him for a few months then feed the dead rats. Have you tried mice? Some snakes like mice better than rats.... As for now GO TO THE VET then if he survives then work on switching him over.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Holy sh*t dude.... go to the vet NOW!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

So you were going to let the snake suffer for three days BEFORE going to the vet??!!??!!

Sorry bud but I have to agree with the general concensus here that maybe you should rethink your status as a GOOD pet keeper.

Also I have been actively breeding Boas and some pythons for almost 20 years and have NEVER seen a snake get that chewed up so fast. One night you say??

That snake is going to have some serious problems for the rest of its life, if it survives. Considering the shape its in and how long you let it sit in its cage like that I would consider letting the vet put the animal down. Its been through enough already.

Also if you knew the snake so well then WHY were you trying to feed it while it was "in shed"???

I just noticed the eyes........


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

oh my!!! didnt notice the blue like noone else did? eyes were too stuck on the body, actually i dont even wanna look at these pics anymore!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Eyes stuck to the body sh*t dude. I have heard stories like these but I never quite believed them. I continue to thank god that Frozen and prekilled feeders are availible.

Did the snake get to the vet yet? IT IS Friday.


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

i got him to the vet. He said he should survive but will have scars, so im happy about that. I was going to post before but got sick of those stupid comments and decided not to argue with idiots, cause if you argue with them you become on too,but i will say this last thing hopefully it will make them understand that i do care about my snake. nobodys perfect in this world we all make mistakes, for all of you who think i dont take good care of my snake or that i dont love him, well your wrong i do love him very much, thats why i kept him for over 8 years, most of you people would have traded him long ago because it seems some you people get bored with things fast and dont truly love their pets like me, im sticking with him until he dies. I see tons of threads on here that say i got bored with my pet let me sell him, what do you guys think i should buy next? first they say they love him so much than they wanna sell him, it just proves some of you guys are full of sh*t and its people like you that should stop keeping pets not me, I know i have made mistake but it happends to the best of us, it just that to me it happend to be really bad. I regreat it but there is nothing i can do now i will just have try even harder now to try to take even better care of him.

To all of you that feel my pain and that tried to help me, THANKS thats why i come to pfury


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

KIKI said:


> i got him to the vet. He said he should survive but will have scars, so im happy about that. I was going to post before but got sick of those stupid comments and decided not to argue with idiots, cause if you argue with them you become on too,but i will say this last thing hopefully it will make them understand that i do care about my snake. nobodys perfect in this world we all make mistakes, for all of you who think i dont take good care of my snake or that i dont love him, well your wrong i do love him very much, thats why i kept him for over 8 years, most of you people would have traded him long ago because it seems some you people get bored with things fast and dont truly love their pets like me, im sticking with him until he dies. I see tons of threads on here that say i got bored with my pet let me sell him, what do you guys think i should buy next? first they say they love him so much than they wanna sell him, it just proves some of you guys are full of sh*t and its people like you that should stop keeping pets not me, I know i have made mistake but it happends to the best of us, it just that to me it happend to be really bad. I regreat it but there is nothing i can do now i will just have try even harder now to try to take even better care of him.
> 
> To all of you that feel my pain and that tried to help me, THANKS thats why i come to pfury


i bet the snake died. ur just saying that he survived so people on this forum dont verbally rape u


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

just to add, i wanted to get him to a vet asap but cause of my work i couldnt get him there, i work 12 hour shifts and i cant take a day off on such a short notice it maight get me fired or cause lots of problems ahich i cant afford now, without me there there is nobody that can do the job. I love the guy and wish i could have got him there earlier but it just wasnt posible


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its called dropping it off and coming back for it later.

u can leave a rat in the tank overnight but u cant leave the snake at the vet for a few hours..


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i got him to the vet. He said he should survive but will have scars, so im happy about that. I was going to post before but got sick of those stupid comments and decided not to argue with idiots, cause if you argue with them you become on too,but i will say this last thing hopefully it will make them understand that i do care about my snake. nobodys perfect in this world we all make mistakes, for all of you who think i dont take good care of my snake or that i dont love him, well your wrong i do love him very much, thats why i kept him for over 8 years, most of you people would have traded him long ago because it seems some you people get bored with things fast and dont truly love their pets like me, im sticking with him until he dies. I see tons of threads on here that say i got bored with my pet let me sell him, what do you guys think i should buy next? first they say they love him so much than they wanna sell him, it just proves some of you guys are full of sh*t and its people like you that should stop keeping pets not me, I know i have made mistake but it happends to the best of us, it just that to me it happend to be really bad. I regreat it but there is nothing i can do now i will just have try even harder now to try to take even better care of him.
> 
> To all of you that feel my pain and that tried to help me, THANKS thats why i come to pfury


i bet the snake died. ur just saying that he survived so people on this forum dont verbally rape u
[/quote]

I can assure you the snake is alive and i will try to take pics in the next couple days to show you that hes better than he was, the reason i will wait a couple days its cause now you wont be able to tell much of a difference and hopefully in a couple days the difference will be more visible


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

KIKI said:


> just to add, i wanted to get him to a vet asap but cause of my work i couldnt get him there, i work 12 hour shifts and i cant take a day off on such a short notice it maight get me fired or cause lots of problems ahich i cant afford now, without me there there is nobody that can do the job. I love the guy and wish i could have got him there earlier but it just wasnt posible


There are such things as emergency clinics. Look in your phonebook and find one. Also, if you can't afford to care for an animal through good times and bad (especially ones that are completely your fault due to poor husbandry and 100% irresponsibility) then you should not own the animal...period. Simple as that. There is no such thing as "just not possible." End of story.

Between my fiance and myself we work about 100hrs a week or more and yet we still found time to take a sick Bearded Dragon to the emergency clinic in the middle of the night. Nobody got any sleep but it was done. All in all the entire ordeal cost about $1,000 but since the animals are our responsibility, it was done. Did we have the money? Yeah, sorta, but hey. Like I said, if you take an animal into your care it's your responsiblilty to care for it, through good times and bad.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dracofish said:


> just to add, i wanted to get him to a vet asap but cause of my work i couldnt get him there, i work 12 hour shifts and i cant take a day off on such a short notice it maight get me fired or cause lots of problems ahich i cant afford now, without me there there is nobody that can do the job. I love the guy and wish i could have got him there earlier but it just wasnt posible


There are such things as emergency clinics. Look in your phonebook and find one. Also, if you can't afford to care for an animal through good times and bad (especially ones that are completely your fault due to poor husbandry and 100% irresponsibility) then you should not own the animal...period. Simple as that. There is no such thing as "just not possible." End of story.

Between my fiance and myself we work about 100hrs a week or more and yet we still found time to take a sick Bearded Dragon to the emergency clinic in the middle of the night. Nobody got any sleep but it was done. All in all the entire ordeal cost about $1,000 but since the animals are our responsibility, it was done. Did we have the money? Yeah, sorta, but hey. Like I said, if you take an animal into your care it's your responsiblilty to care for it, through good times and bad.
[/quote]

done deal.

lets stop harassin the guy and hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you post the pics now? Did the vet give you meds to apply to the wounds?(please give their names) I would keep that snake in a clean cage NO bedding or anything until they close over. keep them clean as hell to prevent a secondary infection. Pics now please and to quell the others pics of the vet bill to. X out any personal info but leave the main details so we can see... Thanks

PS once this hurt is passed switch to frozen ones,(thaw them first) if he is hungry enough he will take them.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

PS once this hurt is passed switch to frozen ones,(thaw them first) if he is hungry enough he will take them.
[/quote]

just take the thawed bastard by some tongs and dangle it infront of his face... if he wont take it warm it up somehow a bit- he'll hit it then


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

what happened to the pics of this massacre?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya, Im unable to see them as well? Or is there a reason behind this?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's because our thread poster removed them by editing the post. I knew I should have saved them. Guess someone was feeling guilty. Let's see if they'll actually post documentation about the snake going to the vet. My guess is not...the poor thing probably died. I wonder if this whole "I forgot" thing was also a lie.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

im kind of glad he took them off... sick of seeing them!!! not like i wont have a visual for some time now


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dracofish said:


> It's because our thread poster removed them by editing the post. I knew I should have saved them. Guess someone was feeling guilty. Let's see if they'll actually post documentation about the snake going to the vet. My guess is not...the poor thing probably died. I wonder if this whole "I forgot" thing was also a lie.


you probably still have them. (Of course assuming u didnt clear out your files/cookies) Look at the cookies/files of pictures your computer has "seen".

Tools>Internet Options>Settings(in temporary internet files box)> view files.

to make it faster ctrl+f, type in piranha. and search through all the pictures. its dated and timed so dont search anyhitng ahead or before that date. Double click the links and the picture should come up. It may take u a while but it will be worth it.

i sure hope the ython is alright


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I already checked that. My b/f has the computer set to delete temporary internet files every 48hrs and I haven't viewed that page with those pics since before then.


----------

